# Powermac G4 Bi450, carte accélératrice & Leopard



## basthet (17 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, n'ayant pas les stocks options de Steve  , je veux faire passer mon vieux Powermac G4 biproc 450 de Tiger à Leopard en lui offrant une carte accélératrice pour Noël ... quels sont les modéles que vous me conseilleriez ? 
*mono ou bi processeurs ?
*quelle fréquence ?
*Quelle marque ?
* cache L3 ou pas ?

A vous .....


----------



## ficelle (17 Novembre 2007)

tu peux deja voir comment il se comporte sur ta machine en bidouillant pour l'instalation.
elle devrait tourner de la m&#234;me fa&#231;on sous 10.5 que sous 10.4.


----------



## basthet (17 Novembre 2007)

oui d'après les sites vendeurs de carte accélératrice, il semble que ça se passe bien sous Tiger comme sous Leopard mais je voulais déjà savoir laquelle choisir, on commence à ne plus trop en voir ... j'ai vu une Fastmac sur Macway et reste Gigadesign ....


----------



## basthet (17 Novembre 2007)

j'hésite entre celle çi et celle là .... vive l'euro fort !   :love:


----------



## ntx (18 Novembre 2007)

basthet a dit:


> j'hésite entre celle çi et celle là .... vive l'euro fort !   :love:


Prix de la carte + prix de Leopard : tu ne veux pas plutôt investir dans un Mac mini, les performances seront bien meilleures :rateau:


----------



## basthet (18 Novembre 2007)

j'ai déjà le Léopard, c'est pour ça que je cherche une solution pour mon PM ...suis sentimental ....


----------



## BlueG3 (24 Novembre 2007)

sur ce site cela est moins cher
http://www.gigadesigns.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=8

ou encore http://eshop.macsales.com


----------



## basthet (24 Novembre 2007)

oui, pas mal aussi ... le dollar grimpe, c'est un peu plus intéressant chaque jour ... j'hésite entre une carte mono et dual, sachant que mon G4 est bi proc au départ ...est ce que ça à vraiment une importance pour l'upgrade ? un niveau cache L3 semble rendre les choses plus efficace , non ?


----------



## basthet (27 Novembre 2007)

Est ce qu'un bi processeur est mieux qu'un mono processeur en upgrade ??


----------



## Olive94 (27 Novembre 2007)

J'avais upgradé en 2003 mon G4 400 avec une carte gigadesign 1,4 gh mono processeur. Ca tient le choc quand meme: j'ai bossé dessus en prod pao sur tiger jusqu'en 2006 ou j'ai acheté un g5 bicore 2gh.
Evidemment, une carte bipro c'est mieux, mais: d'un coté c'est tres cher pour la performance delivrée (surtout actuellement avec le macmini) et c'etait, a l'epoque, parait il, plus instable.

Dans tous les cas, vu qu'il y a un ventilo sur ces cartes, attend toi a ce que ca fasse beaucoup de boucan quand meme (le passage au g5 a sauvé mes tympans). Le bruit de ma carte était assez sourd mais relativement genant quand t'as l'ordi allumé toute la journée.
Autrement, il y a souvent des bugs lors du reveil d'une mise en veille ou de suspension d'activité - encore une raison qui fait qu'on laisse la machine allumée toute la journée .

Conseil d'ami: si tu veux vraiment donner un coup de punch à ton ordi en plus d'une carte acceleratrice, blinde le en ram et fait du raid 0 dedans (installe ton systeme sur deux disques montés en raid 0) pour accelerer l'acces disque.

Pour répondre a une de tes question: la cache L3 c'est top, oui, plus t'en as&#8230; mieux c'est.

Cela compensera le goulot d'etranglement qu'est le bus à 100 mhz (ou 133 je sais plus) de ce type de machine.


----------



## basthet (27 Novembre 2007)

Niveau ram je suis au maxi ( 1,5go) , c'est sur que le bus à 100 c'est le vrai goulet d'étranglement de cette config ... enfin , merci de ton expérience !

Niveau mise en veille, je n'en fais pas trop, soit c'est allumé, soit c'est éteint ....

Coté bruit c'est sur que ça risque d'en faire un peu plus mais bon je suis habitué maintenant ! en nettoyant réguliérement les ventilos, on gagne en dB ! 

A suivre, je réfléchi encore un peu ( dès fois que l'euro monte encore ! )et je laisserai mon retour d'expérience sur ce forum !


----------



## basthet (27 Novembre 2007)

et sinon, coté marque, des conseils ? les fastmac semblent un peu seules maintenant, avec les gigadesigns ... et encore j'en trouve pas en france ...


----------



## Olive94 (27 Novembre 2007)

J'avais acheté une gigadesign car elle était plus stable que les sonnet a l'epoque, réputées plantogene. Mais depuis, de nouvelles marques sont apparues (dont fastmac, je crois).
J'ai acheté ma gigadesign chez http://www.macway.com/fr/ à l'epoque, en promo à l'apple expo 2003.
Pour me décider sur le modele et la marque, j'avais passé quelques nuits sur les retour utilisateur du site http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/  ...


----------



## basthet (27 Novembre 2007)

euh, je viens de lire sur un autre forum que Leopard lisait les infos du mac d'origine plutôt que de la carte, donc que mon mac bi pro 450 d'origine ne pourrait pas installer Leopard ... c'est bien vrai, ça ???:mouais:


----------



## Olive94 (28 Novembre 2007)

C'est vrai que j'ai pas réussi a l'installer sur mon g4 1,4 gh (mais dedans il y a des disques scsi tout pourris).
Apres, ca doit etre toujours possible de gruger en installant leo sur un disque dur puis en le clonant sur un disque interne. Un coup de google et hop, c'est pas loin qu'il y a une solution


----------



## basthet (4 Décembre 2007)

bon, install Leopard faite, sans souçis particulier pour moi, je reviens à la charge pour donner un peu de souffle à mon félin nouveau ...
Je m'oriente donc vers une carte monoprocesseur avec cache L3 ... et les nominés sont ...
Fast ou OWC ou bien ICI
et enfin Giga
A vos avis !!


----------



## jececle59 (5 Décembre 2007)

Salut basthet, 
ton idée est relativement bonne, mais à mon humble avis pourquoi n'économiserait tu pas de manière à acheter une configuration plus récente, car tu ne bénéficieras pas de toute la souplesse et fluidité de léopard ta machine étant aux limites techniques.
J'était dans le meme cas que toi avec un G4 quicksilver (g4 800mhz) qui se faisait vieux. Je voulais lui coller une carte accélératrice ( je ne sais plus laquelle c'était une 1.8ghz je crois avec tiger + protools pour ce qui est mon cas) j'ai vite déchanté c'était assez instable et en calculant tout ce qui fallait rajouter j'ai préféré mettre l'argent de côté et acheter une machine récente qui colle plus aux OS actuels.
Ce n'est que mon avis, juste un cas pratique en tout cas bon courgae ​


----------



## Arlequin (5 Décembre 2007)

surtout que l'on trouve de plus en plus de bipro G4 sur ebay..... pas plus tard que la semaine passée, un bipro 867Ghz est parti à 300 euros !!!! 
et j'ai acquis dernièrement un bi 1.25, 2go ram, parfait état, à 350 euros !!! 
à toi de voir......


----------



## basthet (5 Décembre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> surtout que l'on trouve de plus en plus de bipro G4 sur ebay..... pas plus tard que la semaine passée, un bipro 867Ghz est parti à 300 euros !!!!
> et j'ai acquis dernièrement un bi 1.25, 2go ram, parfait état, à 350 euros !!!
> à toi de voir......



oui, il y a aussi cette solution ... vu le prix d'une carte, ça vaut le coup, je connais pas bien les G4 MDD, ils ont bonne réputation ? est ce que je pourrais transférer mes DD, mon écran Apple ADC sans souçis ??


----------



## Arlequin (6 Décembre 2007)

basthet a dit:


> oui, il y a aussi cette solution ... vu le prix d'une carte, ça vaut le coup, je connais pas bien les G4 MDD, ils ont bonne réputation ? est ce que je pourrais transférer mes DD, mon écran Apple ADC sans souçis ??


 
ce sont d'excellents machines, certes très bruyantes, mais pas de soucis pour ton écran et tes DD !


----------



## Olive94 (6 Décembre 2007)

Beaucoup trop bruyants les MDD, à devenir dingue.


----------

